# I find some of these names,shocking



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

Below is a consumer report study I came across for exterior paints.


2006 Results
*Best paints -- California Fresh Coat Velvet (flat), Glidden Endurance (semigloss), Pratt & Lambert Accolade Eggshell (flat) and Glidden Endurance Satin (low luster) and , Glidden Spread-Dura (gloss) [a best buy], Glidden Spread-Dura Satin (low luster) [a best buy]*

Worst paints -- *Glidden* Evermore (flat), *True Value* Weather All (semigloss)* McCloskey *</I>_Multiuse (low luster) , ALL *Benjamin Moore* paints.
*Note:* Care must be taken to select exactly the right Glidden paint. Some are rated best, some worst. 
Pittsburg, and Devoe paints weren't rated._​_
*2005 Results*_*<H3 align=left>Best paints -- California Fresh Coat Velvet (flat), Glidden Endurance (semigloss), Pratt & Lambert Accolade Eggshell (flat) and Glidden Endurance Satin (low luster) and , Glidden Spread-Dura Satin (low luster) [a best buy]*_

Worst paints -- *Dunn-Edwards* Permashell Eggshell (low luster)* [clearly the worst paint], **Para* Ultra Velvet (flat) and *Glidden* Spread-Dura Satin (flat) 
Several well known paints weren't rated. Benjamin Moore, Pittsburg, Sears and Devoe, for example.​*2003 Results*

*The best flat paints across colors wereM.A. Bruder Sea Shore, California Fresh Coat Velvet, Glidden Endurance Satin (low-luster), Pratt-Lambert Accolade.*

Worst paints -- Sherwin-Williams Super Paint and multiple *Sears *paints. I think this tolls the death knell for Sherwin-Williams quality. They've rated poor for several years now.
Many paints weren't rated. Benjamin Moore, Walmart, and Devoe, for example.​*2001 update* 
The 2001 report isn't particularly helpful. Benjamin Moore and Sherwin-Williams are not included -- apparently because of recent formulation changes. In this report *California* Premium Velvet Acrylic Flat (flat), *Pratt-Lambert* Accolade (eggshell) and *Glidden* Dulux Endurance (satin) were the best paints. 
The worst paints were *Sears* Premium Weatherbeater (flat), *Glidden* Spread Dura (flat) and *True Value* Weatherall (all) were *2000 results 
The best flat paint across colors was California Premium Velvet Acrylic Flat, but it doesn't adhere well to chalked paint. For low-luster, aka eggshell, Sears Best Weatherbeater Satin is pretty good overall. In semigloss Benjamin Moore MoorCraft or MoorGlo are probably best overall. 
The new results varied quite a bit from the '93 results. Pratt-Lambert Accolade was a clear winner then and is no better than mid-quality now. Sears Best Weatherbeater Satin came up some from '93 and Sherwin-Williams Super paint fell sharply. Benjamin Moore came back up a little. 
Sherwin-Williams A-100, Wal-Mart and Devoe paints weren't rated this time. 
**
The '93 results are summarized below: 
BEST: Pratt & Lambert Accolade Eggshell (flat) [Yes, it's named eggshell. It's actually flat.], Pratt & Lambert Vapex (flat), Sherwin Williams A-100 (flat) 
WORST: Devoe Wonder-Shield (flat), Glidden Spread House Dura-Gloss (semi-gloss), Sears Best Weatherbeater Premium (semi-gloss) 


Sears paints illustrate why you can't simply judge by brand, or even product within brand. 
Weatherbeater Premium in flat rated pretty good (6th of 28) This was their mid-priced paint. 
Best Weatherbeater Satin was OK -- 10th This was their expensive paint. 
Weatherbeater Premium Low Luster Satin wasn't so good -- 23rd This was their cheaper paint. 
Weatherbeater Premium in semigloss was the worst paint tested -- 28th of 28. 


I have always been a big fan of MAB seashore,SW superpaint,shows how much I know *

_</H3>


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I've used SW superpaints for a while, I like them


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Was it a survey?.....or did they actually test the products?

Not sure I agree with very much of the results of this consumer report.


----------



## sjm (Sep 15, 2006)

It was a test,I tend not to agree with some also but then again as I stated..I mainly use SW,MAB and F&H,guess I need to experment a little more in the future.

Lets be honest paint is a very competive business so I am pretty sure all have a top grade along with some bad choices,seeings as it;s not rocket science.

In the end prep is key along with just about anyones top of the line brand,as a painter we tend to base best paints on coverage,workability etc,seeings as it takes 5 to 10 years before most top notch paints break down,cant speak for the rest but I rarely go back 10 years later to see how my job is holding up.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Do a search for Consumer Reports, and you'll see this:

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=11651&highlight=consumer+reports


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Its called comsumer reports right? not professional's reports. I don't pay much attention to that report i'm pretty sure they get their info from homeowners and not professionals.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Consumer Reports is a biased rag.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Whenever one of these reports come out I laugh because they are rated based on a homeowner DIY project specs. They are considering price, one coat coverage (I don't do one coat do you?) and over all convenience factors that don't count for us. 
Yes coverage counts but it has to cover and flow. coverage also counts for sq ft too. Lowes has some great covering interior paint but man it spreads like honey, slow..... 
Next is the look when it dries, I for one am looking at the texture when I am done and I have never seen any glidden paint give me the great texture of Regal or Super Satin. 
I will go with my experience and they can shove their reports. 
I have used the reports in the past if one of the paints I happen to use gets a favorable rating but not usually.


----------

